# Where to order seeds from?



## Texashorseman

I was hoping to find out where all of yall like to order your seeds from.  Do yall feel safe having them sent to your house? Also, do you sent cash, money orders or credit cards online?  Was also curious why Nirvana seeds at seeddirect are so cheap.  Any info would be great getting ready for my first grow and little nervous about ordering seeds.


----------



## Weeddog

I am well pleased with the seeds I got from www.drchronic.com 
I used a credit card and had it sent to a friends house.    i live in central USA.
I would definately order from him again.

Check out the Nirvana section, they are really cheap.

Others may have similar experiences with other seed companies.  This was the only time I ever ordered seeds.


----------



## cincy boy

I Agree With Weeddog Best Sevice Best Seeds Best Prices


----------



## chal7ds

Have you grown some nice plants from dr. chronic's seeds? What were the results?


----------



## soilbrother007

I agree with you guys dr chronic s is a great site , i have use them with great results,i also also  use   kayaseeds, the have some very nice house strains


----------



## Zopple

Thanks...I just placed an order form Dr. Chronic and we'll see how it goes...if I get ripped off, so be it.  Hoe long did it take to receive yours?


----------



## Weeddog

doc chronic is da man.  i have no complaints at all on my order from him last year.  took my order 6 days to arrive to the mid usa.


----------



## DoobieBro1

Igot mine from cannibas heaven it took less than a week, I really deep down wasnt expecting them but they came thru, I'd try again


----------



## gqone333

read the other forums ,dr.chronic seeds get conficated.go to the voting poll it should tell you what site got raided


----------



## prof-panick

Texashorseman said:
			
		

> I was hoping to find out where all of yall like to order your seeds from.  Do yall feel safe having them sent to your house? Also, do you sent cash, money orders or credit cards online?  Was also curious why Nirvana seeds at seeddirect are so cheap.  Any info would be great getting ready for my first grow and little nervous about ordering seeds.


i,v been geting seed from nirvana, no probs,try papaya, all my mats have been going mad 4 it hi thc , long lasting stone,crop when 80% brown hair 4 best hit,been geting 2 1/2 oz dry p.p.


----------



## AceT9

*I have ordered from www.seedboutique.com many times and sent them to house before and it was fine. No cops *


----------



## rockydog

I heard seedboutique has a new owner that isnt as reliable anymore. But that may just be a rumor. Not sure


----------



## OhioDood

rockydog said:
			
		

> I heard seedboutique has a new owner that isnt as reliable anymore. But that may just be a rumor. Not sure


 
I just ordered from seedboutique 2 weeks ago. Got my seeds on Thursday, so as far as I'm concerned, everything was great.


----------



## AceT9

my friend just ordered some from www.seedboutique.com and it said that they have been "sent in full" he wants to know what does that mean? if you know


----------



## rockydog

OhioDood said:
			
		

> I just ordered from seedboutique 2 weeks ago. Got my seeds on Thursday, so as far as I'm concerned, everything was great.


 




That is great because I have been wanting to order from them because their price r great. Thanks for the info and setting that straight


----------



## Ogof

AceT9 said:
			
		

> my friend just ordered some from www.seedboutique.com and it said that they have been "sent in full" he wants to know what does that mean? if you know



It means that everything ordered was shipped.
Nothing was backordered.


----------



## Devilweed

AceT9 said:
			
		

> *I have ordered from www.seedboutique.com many times and sent them to house before and it was fine. No cops *



They look great, but they seem a lot cheaper than other places.  I am always wary of unusually low prices, but I trust you guys, so THANKS!


----------



## whiteboi7377

im just wondering if anyone has ordered from b.c bud depot seeds?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

whiteboi7377 said:
			
		

> im just wondering if anyone has ordered from b.c bud depot seeds?


*Well from what i was just reading in the seedbank update was that they seldom or never send the product and if they do they send inferior seeds or nothing at all. IMHO stay away from them. My advise is look around and see where everyone else is getting their seeds and go from there. Here is the link to the seedbank update. http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html*


----------



## bombbudpuffa

gqone333 said:
			
		

> read the other forums ,dr.chronic seeds get conficated.go to the voting poll it should tell you what site got raided


I'm 5 for 5 with the doc. I wouldn't order anywhere else! www.drchronic.com !!!eace:


----------



## Stoney Bud

Every order I've placed with Nirvana has been delivered with no problems. I've had great results with their seeds.


----------



## Brouli

nirvana    and  the best one out there DR. CHRONIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soto88

good info.


----------



## choking_victim

I also live in central u.s. and ordered my seeds online with credit from "http://www.420-seeds.com"
 they don't have a huge selection, but they are very discrete. 25 seeds for $60 - 10-skunk#1- 10-assorted, and they throw 5 'red-shiva' in there for free.
   I got my seeds in 5-7 days, with no problems.
it's been 2 days of germination and I have half in so far. we'll see in the next 3 days.


----------



## dianapd

Hello, Live in USA wondering where is a most excellent site IN USA that I could buy some seeds. Thanks
pussycat


----------



## Dyannas son

didnt you just read this thread??
it answers your question several times..


----------



## dianapd

I have checked out the sites on this particular posts and it is either from Europe or the company no longer has a website.  can anybody just give me a website for one that is in USA. Or.........has anybody ordered from Europe and got satisfaction? Thanks for answering this post................and SORRY for pissing anyone off (gawd!!)


----------



## Stoney Bud

dianapd said:
			
		

> I have checked out the sites on this particular posts and it is either from Europe or the company no longer has a website. can anybody just give me a website for one that is in USA. Or.........has anybody ordered from Europe and got satisfaction? Thanks for answering this post................and SORRY for pissing anyone off (gawd!!)


 
Seed sellers in the USA and Canada are either shut down by the cops or harassed by them. The seed shops in Holland are most popular because there isn't any problems with shipping from that end. Seeds are not legal in the USA unless they've been microwaved to sterilize them as in birdseed.

You'll have to order from outside the USA.


----------



## Dubbaman

If i print out one of DOCS forms and fill out what i want and send it off with the MO will the order be filled or will i have to fill out one online too? i know that sounds stupid but i have to ask because i wont have things filled out much if i do e.g. invoice #s things like that anyone just print the form and send it off please let me know if it went threw right. even if not your shipment got taken :cop:


----------



## walter

well from my point of veiw these people are telling you great places to get seeds form ,, but im going to tell you a way to get your seeds not sent to your house you can go to your closest hemp shop ,, or marry jane shop (smoke up shop)you no what im talkin about ,, but doing this your taking the chance of getting ripped off and getting tobaco seeds from a story i once hered someone talkin about ,, or you can do this ,,,, this is one everyone will like,,go to your town or public distict office and find out where you can rent mail boxes,, you rent them by the month ,, you can even do this at some post offices,, you just tell them your moving from place to place until you find a house your going to buy ,, so you just want to have a perminant mailing address,, you dont need identification ,, so you can rent the box under john doe if you relly like ,,just make up a name this will work great for you  and this will also be your return adress cuz the mail offeces usually want return adresses,, and just send a money order  to whomever you decide to buy your seeds from with your return adress get it ????? ,, prefurably someone you can trust and already heard good thingd about like DR. CHRONIC or or mark emery or somthing like that ,, this way their is absolutily no paper trail,,, well i hope this helps you and good luck..


----------



## Dubbaman

i used to have a P.O Box but got an established addy now but i had thought of that avenue to go too was leaning more to a surname to use forhte order sos not to alert to much attention towards the place im in and then if its taken ( its not my name) or i get it delivered it would most likely be unnoticed by my normal carrier cause of the name on it ( he still delivers past residents mail here and i just stick it back out on there ( id so this still with an empty package lol and a note to the co with my thanks )  but thats a bit down the way i still have to be sure that i can get a grow on right and tight


----------



## walter

whats the differenc if its a different name going to the same adress? its still going to the same adress,, i was tryin to tell you just to rent a box from your post office or town office under a fake name,, and you can use thatr as your msailing adress and return adress without anyone really knowing who you are


----------



## dianapd

any body have any info on Passion#1 (doc chronic)?  can you suggest a name that is very nice?
Thanks


----------



## smkngunz

I Got Some Seeds  From Bcseedking.com The Prices Are Really Cheap, Not As Many Varieties Maybe About 40 But Prices Are 50-80 Dollers And Fem Are Around 125. For 15 Seeds.   Im On The East Coast In Usa, And I Got Them In One Week..


----------



## M1k3 FLO

Anyone ever bought from www.marijuana-seeds.nl   ????

Awesome prices but FEMS are waaayy expensive. Fudgin companies need to sell five packs of females.


----------



## Asap11

got some lately crossed female jack herer x bigbud
Send me a message if ur still lookin for some could spare a few
write at [email protected]


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Asap11 said:
			
		

> got some lately crossed female jack herer x bigbud
> Send me a message if ur still lookin for some could spare a few
> write at [email protected]


No private deals.:angrywife:


----------



## milehigh

i'm not sure how i would feel about emailing a guy with 2 posts about some beans???


----------



## M1k3 FLO

What's up with Green House Seed Co. ?

Looks like the absolute ****. Gonna get Lemon Skunk and maybe THE CHURCH... Anyone ever tried those or GreenHouse itself?


----------



## godtea

Greenhouse is old and established with an awsome stable .The originators of White Widow and many other ledgendary strains ,Pricey but rock solid genetics


----------



## M1k3 FLO

Any recommended strain that is sticky icky and very Indica? Nothing that shoots up too high like when flowering. I don't have a HPS and I sure as hell wouldnt use it for vegging so the stretchy **** probably won't be a problem for me..


----------



## RedGuerilla

Well if you live in North America Id recommend Dr.Greenthumb, There fast,Steath, And payment options are easy, check em out!


----------



## M1k3 FLO

Ok then. I've checked out pretty much every site and seedbotique has the best prices. They're no good for North America?

Any of them send free seeds that they don't tell you about?


----------



## JohninWI

I just got my beans from BCSeedking.  It took a while, but I think the delay was the PO and not the company.  I got my 15 seeds and 10 freebies, discreetly mailed, for $50 USD cash.

I sent cash in the mail (wrapped in a couple layers of paper), used a fake name, and got it dropped to a rental mail box.  No problems.  When i contacted them regarding the where-abouts of my order, they responded within 2 hours that the money was recieved and they were in the mail.

I'd definitely recomend BCSeedking.


----------



## Asap11

www.1stopseedshop.co.uk 

Interresting variety many seedbanks in one 
ordered twice all came in within 3 weeks


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> Any recommended strain that is sticky icky and very Indica?


Afghani, Northern Lights, Black Domina and Ata Tundra are all 100% indica.


----------



## babaganoush123

has any one ever had cops come to there house because of ordering seeds?


----------



## juice meat

walter said:
			
		

> well from my point of veiw these people are telling you great places to get seeds form ,, but im going to tell you a way to get your seeds not sent to your house you can go to your closest hemp shop ,, or marry jane shop (smoke up shop)you no what im talkin about ,, but doing this your taking the chance of getting ripped off and getting tobaco seeds from a story i once hered someone talkin about ,, or you can do this ,,,, this is one everyone will like,,go to your town or public distict office and find out where you can rent mail boxes,, you rent them by the month ,, you can even do this at some post offices,, you just tell them your moving from place to place until you find a house your going to buy ,, so you just want to have a perminant mailing address,, you dont need identification ,, so you can rent the box under john doe if you relly like ,,just make up a name this will work great for you  and this will also be your return adress cuz the mail offeces usually want return adresses,, and just send a money order  to whomever you decide to buy your seeds from with your return adress get it ????? ,, prefurably someone you can trust and already heard good thingd about like DR. CHRONIC or or mark emery or somthing like that ,, this way their is absolutily no paper trail,,, well i hope this helps you and good luck..




when renting a PO box, wouldn't they require *some* form of ID??? anyone? im trying to find out the best way to make sure that theres absolutely no trail


----------



## karmacat

juice meat said:
			
		

> when renting a PO box, wouldn't they require *some* form of ID???



Don't know about where you live,but you would most certainly need id to open a PO box here in Australia.


----------



## karmacat

babaganoush123 said:
			
		

> has any one ever had cops come to there house because of ordering seeds?



I had the Australian federal police ring me to inform me that they had found a shipment of narcotics of mine(thought a kind friend had sent me a sea container of coke)LOL
Turned out Australia post had intercepted 2 packets of seeds,learnt a very important lesson that day.

NEVER PUT YOUR REAL NAME ON THE PACKAGE.


----------



## howardstern

Hi,

First post here.  Wanted White Widow, clicked through to "official distributors" from the dutch-passion web site.  Considered purchasing
directly from DP, but worried that letters coming from Netherlands would raise suspicion.

I looked through the web sites of the official distributors, and kindseed.com guarantees delivery (nice service), but price for white widow is 175 USD.  I found a place in Switzerland and their English section of web site clicked through to Hipersemillas.com which is also official distributor in Spain.  White Widows for 50 Euros only - but no guarantee of delivery.

I called them up and spoke to them.  Am going to try them.  I will let you know.  May GOD protect me and the shipment, Hallu-YAH, Amen & Amen!
I want to grow and I HOPE I GET SOME MALES so that I can produce seed instead of having to buy each time.


----------



## andy52

you will need id in usa also.


----------



## risktaker27

hxxp://www.dope-seeds.com/low_life_seeds.htm  this is were i have bought some of my seeds befor very pleased and would by from them again i had 100% germ ratio


----------



## guldndragn

check out green mans seedbank update for reviews on the various companies-its pretty good


----------



## icegrower

the two seed sellers i give the biggest props to are spanish seedbank Mandala, most beutyful seeds ive seen very plump, dark and sprouted in an instance....10 out of 10 i give them,,quick service, not exspensive and great packaging...

also marc emeryseeds did me realy well back in the day

did not like the seeds i got from Dr Chronic...they were all small and light colored, 2 out of ten did not sprout the res gave rather weak plants..
but hey i might have been unlucky with their service....i dont know..

i give highest rating to mandala seed company and both their hashberry and white satin strains


----------



## Colorado Lady

I ordered for 1st time from Joey Weed through The Hemp Depot.  Received an e mail telling me when they were shipped and a tracking number.  Had them shipped to my house and received them in 2 weeks,over the Holidays.  Highly recommended!!!!!! Paid for 10 seeds, received 15 big beautiful seeds.  I will order there again


----------



## JonnneyB

I used attitude seed company..used my credit card.  Seeds came in ********** free of charge...arrivied on time..got my order of ww`s and got 5 free super skunk seeds that growing just fine...they have a large selection..I would order from them again..


----------



## Real78

I just find it hard to believe people are getting seeds sent to their houses. I grew up from the streets and everyone knows you never do dirt where you rest your head at.


----------



## maryjanegirl

Real78 said:
			
		

> I just find it hard to believe people are getting seeds sent to their houses. I grew up from the streets and everyone knows you never do dirt where you rest your head at.


 
I know! I am soo nervous to get seeds sent to my place so I am going to have to find ways around it!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Real78 said:
			
		

> I just find it hard to believe people are getting seeds sent to their houses. I grew up from the streets and everyone knows you never do dirt where you rest your head at.



I have always had seeds sent to my house--we're talking 10+ years or so of ordering seeds.  In all my years of growing, I have _*never*_ known of anyone getting busted because they had seeds sent to their homes.  On the other hand, I know plenty of people who got busted because they trusted one of their friends.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

maryjanegirl said:
			
		

> I know! I am soo nervous to get seeds sent to my place so I am going to have to find ways around it!



Be careful--the "ways around it" can be far riskier than just having them sent to your home.


----------



## SmokinMom

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have always had seeds sent to my house--we're talking 10+ years or so of ordering seeds. In all my years of growing, I have _*never*_ known of anyone getting busted because they had seeds sent to their homes. On the other hand, I know plenty of people who got busted because they trusted one of their friends.


 
I gotta agree.

I had mine sent here, but then again our home had been a rental for many years and we still get mail for quite a few folks.  I just borrowed one of their names for the seed bank.


----------



## hydrotoker

I live in the SE US. Ive ordered several times from nirvana shop.com. I just placed an order on Feb 23 for some white  widow seeds. Just got them in the mail today March 3. I also placed and order from Attituteds several days later for some Auto AK47 X Auto Blueberry.


----------



## blondeboy

I ordered from hempdepot a month ago and haven't heard a word from them yet. So, I don't recomend you buy from them

Does anyone know where I can purchase some "cinderella 99" seeds from?  I want a bud that will make me laugh like an idiot, any sugestions?


----------



## GrowinGreen

blondeboy said:
			
		

> I ordered from hempdepot a month ago and haven't heard a word from them yet. So, I don't recomend you buy from them



haha i thought you said home depot! that'd be cool :hubba:


----------



## blondeboy

Really... because I ordered from them nearly 3 weeks ago and haven't received anything from them



			
				GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> haha i thought you said home depot! that'd be cool :hubba:


That would be quite nice and convenient since home depot is only a block away from my house.  But most of our local dealers hang out near our local convenient store, like 7-11



			
				Colorado Lady said:
			
		

> I ordered for 1st time from Joey Weed through The Hemp Depot.  Received an e mail telling me when they were shipped and a tracking number.  Had them shipped to my house and received them in 2 weeks,over the Holidays.  Highly recommended!!!!!! Paid for 10 seeds, received 15 big beautiful seeds.  I will order there again


 dude...did you oreder fast shipping, bc I ordered from HD and I'm still waiting after 3 weeks


----------



## White WidowMaker

Texashorseman said:
			
		

> I was hoping to find out where all of yall like to order your seeds from. Do yall feel safe having them sent to your house? Also, do you sent cash, money orders or credit cards online? Was also curious why Nirvana seeds at seeddirect are so cheap. Any info would be great getting ready for my first grow and little nervous about ordering seeds.


 
If anybody is looking for seeds from Amsterdam, I would recommend ordering the seeds through an official distributor from a country OTHER THAN HOLLAND so that the package does not cause any suspicion.  Anything from Amsterdam is going to be searched, opened, checked, and confiscated.  

Depending upon where you live, such countries as the following may not cause suspicion in your country with your own unique political situation, to increase your chances of receiving the seeds discreetly.

Canada, England (U.K), Ireland, Germany, Switzerland, Spain, Japan, Russia.  If you live in Europe, basically you can purchase seeds and it is legal to have seeds, but not legal to grow marijuana...ok, better than U.S.A. where also seeds are outlawed.

I purchased from hipersemillas.com "The Cannabis Seed Superstore" (Spain) partly because the prevention of suspicion, but also because their prices were much less expensive than seeds from Canada and U.K. who seem to be the highest priced.  It seems that Hipersemillas are owned by the same company that owns a Cannabis Seeds business in Switzerland.  Good company, I recommend them highly.  SuperStealth, no frills, low prices, and fast, fast, quick delivery in 6-7 days.  It seems the Switzerland prices are more expensive than the Spain prices.

Highly recommended!  Personal experience, they have earned my business again for future strain purchases.


----------



## White WidowMaker

godtea said:
			
		

> Greenhouse is old and established with an awsome stable .The originators of White Widow and many other ledgendary strains ,Pricey but rock solid genetics


 
Yeah, I saw a YouTube video of the owner + one of his growers.  But one need not necessarily purchase a Greenhouse genetics pack of seeds from Greenhouse in Amsterdam.  In fact, I would find a reliable seedbank OUTSIDE OF HOLLAND and purchase whatever type of genetics you prefer.


----------



## White WidowMaker

M1k3 FLO said:
			
		

> Any recommended strain that is sticky icky and very Indica? Nothing that shoots up too high like when flowering. I don't have a HPS and I sure as hell wouldnt use it for vegging so the stretchy **** probably won't be a problem for me..


 
White Widow.  Mine is only about 3 feet high.  She is easy to control with topping-to-supercrop.


----------



## charlesweedmore

i ordered from attitude seed bank and they shipped fast ( 5 days after ordering excluding weekend ) with a cool tshirt and freebies.
i like their service.


----------



## ozman

Well Iive used nirvana several times to get beans to the states,Ive also started using worldwide marijuana seeds because I like getting just a few beans at a time and they are from uk.


Happy Mojo All


----------



## 225smokestack

Has anyone dealt with these guys? Through dopeseeds?  I am just curious.  I am looking for the best place to order Feminized Auto's to the SE USA.  They seem legit, just wondering if anyone has any experience with them.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## seeds4u

Hi I'm just growing some 3 AUTOFEM seeds plants (Auto Soviet) that a friend of mine gave me in march after visiting this new seeds bank in spannabis fair in Barcelona. They are just amazingly great, totaly white of cristals and with a very strong fruity smell! I used to grom many kind of automatic plants before, but I'm very surprise of the quality of those plants, just fantastic!!!:ignore: 


I'm  new here, i don't know to send pictures, maybe I'll find how to and send pictures of my ladies


----------



## ozman

Welcome to Marijuana Passion,there is a page in the forum with seed bank ratings and such.A lot of ppl here seem to use attitude and dr chronic,I use nirvana-shop.com,and http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/  I use worldwide mainly because I can buy 1 or more seeds at a time and since Im trying feminized seeds now I really go there,I just got 2 super lemon haze seeds from worldwide,they germed and are now in cups.


   For resizing pics Here is a thread I used to help do the pic thing lol.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20979


Hope I helped and not hindered you,


----------



## skoomaman

what about attitude i am about to put an order there?


----------

